# Sid ~ Lovely Boy Needs Understanding Owner  2yo Brindle Lurcher



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is rehomed now, thank you.

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home.

We would love to find this boy a foster home while he waits to be adopted. If you are interested in fostering or adopting Sid, please visit either our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption or *Fostering Page: *Fostering for information and instructions on our homing & fostering procedures. We urge you to look past this boys flaws and see the huge potential he has in the right kind of home.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home.

We would love to find this boy a foster home while he waits to be adopted. If you are interested in fostering or adopting Sid, please visit either our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption or *Fostering Page: *Fostering for information and instructions on our homing & fostering procedures. We urge you to look past this boys flaws and see the huge potential he has in the right kind of home.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home.

We would love to find this boy a foster home while he waits to be adopted. If you are interested in fostering or adopting Sid, please visit either our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption or *Fostering Page: *Fostering for information and instructions on our homing & fostering procedures. We urge you to look past this boys flaws and see the huge potential he has in the right kind of home.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Volunteer


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

What a poor lad. Hope someone with a pack falls in love.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home.

If you are interested in adopting Sid, please visit our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption for information and instructions on our homing procedures. We urge you to look past this boys flaws and see the huge potential he has in the right kind of home.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home.

If you are interested in adopting Sid, please visit our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption for information and instructions on our homing procedures. We urge you to look past this boys flaws and see the huge potential he has in the right kind of home.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

bumping Sid


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home, though his profile has been updated recently. Please see above for the new information. This gorgeous boy just needs an understanding owner who will see past his rough edges and love him for what he is.

If you are interested in adopting Sid, please visit our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption for information and instructions on our homing procedures. We urge you to look past this boys flaws and see the huge potential he has in the right kind of home.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home, though his profile has been updated recently. Please see above for the new information. This gorgeous boy just needs an understanding owner who will see past his rough edges and love him for what he is.

If you are interested in adopting Sid, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home, though his profile has been updated recently. Please see above for the new information. This gorgeous boy just needs an understanding owner who will see past his rough edges and love him for what he is.

If you are interested in adopting Sid, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home, though his profile has been updated recently. Please see above for the new information. This gorgeous boy just needs an understanding owner who will see past his rough edges and love him for what he is.

If you are interested in adopting Sid, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home, though his profile has been updated recently. Please see above for the new information. This gorgeous boy just needs an understanding owner who will see past his rough edges and love him for what he is.










If you are interested in adopting Sid, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home, though his profile has been updated recently. Please see above for the new information. This gorgeous boy just needs an understanding owner who will see past his rough edges and love him for what he is.










If you are interested in adopting Sid, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sid is still looking for his forever home, though his profile has been updated recently. Please see above for the new information. This gorgeous boy just needs an understanding owner who will see past his rough edges and love him for what he is.










If you are interested in adopting Sid, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------

